# Car is grounding on my driveway



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Guys
Just got my GT-R and I have a steep driveway. I parked the car with the nose facing house and when I reverse, the front spoiler grounds on the pavement. I parked the car with the nose facing away from the house and when I take the car out, the front spoiler grounds on the pavement. 

Would weight in the boot help raise the front? If not, the next thing is curb ramps. Any recommendations? Has anyone had similar issues with steep drives? My car is standard but I know some people have diffuser fins etc. Bit of a strange start to GT-R ownership I know!

Thanks


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Not sure about any ramps but I do recall that parking on a steep drive isn't good for the car something to do with the oil not being level. I'm sure I read in on here while back.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It***8217;s a sports car. You need to fix your drive, not the car.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

You'll find the same problem with some multistory car parks... slow and diagonal is all i can suggest


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

That would piss me off too.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

How steep?

Photos?


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Attached a photo. Doesn't look steep but driveway to pavement and kerb to road is basically 45 degrees.

Imran - sounds like that would be the oil slushing to one side. Reading the manuals but that's not mentioned, hopefully others can confirm this.


----------



## afsar.imam (Feb 27, 2017)

Try approaching it side ways or use a makeshift thick wooden plank to mitigate the rubbing. 

It is not a good idea to advertise your address with map on a public forum. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

afsar.imam said:


> Try approaching it side ways or use a makeshift thick wooden plank to mitigate the rubbing.
> 
> It is not a good idea to advertise your address with map on a public forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Just saw I didn't scrub out the map in the picture! Oops! Good thing I am using attachments though so only members can see some "safety" there. Going to edit and re-upload. Thanks (and to jags who PM'd me).


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Blade1 said:


> Imran - sounds like that would be the oil slushing to one side. Reading the manuals but that's not mentioned, hopefully others can confirm this.


I think it was yes.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

afsar.imam said:


> use a makeshift thick wooden plank to mitigate the rubbing.


This ^

I'd try a plank first.


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

TheRampPeople do special ramps for this purpose, £400 though! £400 one off cost just to get the car out haha. I think the kerb to road is the sharper drop.

I'm sure this can be sorted, I remember the Top Gear clip with the Zonda scraping the road in France1


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Two planks of wood! Cost will be peanuts


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

Wooden ramps or have you tried angling the car?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Imran said:


> I think it was yes.


You may be thinking of the guy who lived at bottom of very steep hill and was driving up it stone cold and goosed his trans, twice.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I had the same in a previous house, drive in forward, reverse out but with a swing, though I had more width than you. Basically the pavement is a little sunk in front of the drive that's why you're grounding. You need to avoid both tyres hitting it at once and get a slight angle.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

dudersvr said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was yes.
> ...


I think that was it!


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Imran, it just occurred to me that if your car had a previous owner, was the car lowered at all? Of course, if new, please forget these comments.
Hope you get sorted soon anyway.


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Correction. Sorry my post should have been directed to Blade1 .


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Correction. Sorry my post should have been directed to Blade1 .


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> It's a sports car. You need to fix your drive, not the car.


Lol I remember attempting this and ended up smashing the mains water pipe LOL


----------



## ColinM (Sep 29, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> You may be thinking of the guy who lived at bottom of very steep hill and was driving up it stone cold and goosed his trans, twice.


Yikes, do you have a link for that thread. I tried searching but no luck.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Jags said:


> Two planks of wood! Cost will be peanuts


Agreed. Bit of a pain though, especially in the rain.

I wonder if the pavement could be raised slightly where it meets the drive, and raise the start of the drive to meet it, may only need an inch, I think it could be done with a bit of faffing about.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Our first R33 had a similar issue 12 years ago. We ended up using two long planks of wood. Didn***8217;t care back then though as just excited that we owned a GTR haha.

But on a serious note wooden planks for a cheap fix, even if you used those guys who make them at £400, still need to get out in the rain etc


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm seriously considering modifying the driveway now.

Can the pavement be changed? As that is a public highway, the council would have to do it, but I've heard that pavements must remain at a certain level.]

On reversing the car out, the only thing that scrapes is the front lip underside on the dropped kerb so I could look at making the dropped kerb angle more shallow via the council.

Going in, the car is fine, either nose first or back first.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

change the suspension on the car would probably be cheaper...... or Bag it so you can raise it up lol


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

KW is the way to go, car lifts a few cm at the push of a button and still handles like its on rails


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

ColinM said:


> Yikes, do you have a link for that thread. I tried searching but no luck.


Google is your friend
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/344713-g...issues-3-clutches-acspeedtechs-cure-pics.html


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

dudersvr said:


> KW is the way to go, car lifts a few cm at the push of a button and still handles like its on rails


I believe AC are authorised KW Dealers so worth giving them a shout OP


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Stealth69 said:


> I believe AC are authorised KW Dealers so worth giving them a shout OP


Would I not lose the stock suspension setup and its electronics?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

where is it catching? On the road/pavement border or the drive pavement border?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Blade1 said:


> Would I not lose the stock suspension setup and its electronics?


yes but you get alternative in car controls for the new suspension, not sure if KW do EDFC


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> where is it catching? On the road/pavement border or the drive pavement border?


First time I took the car out, on reversing it's the front lip on the dropped kerb to road.

Going out with the nose first, the nose scrapes pavement.


Top Secret also do a kit but I think this is pretty dear, I will find out.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

there are a few kits about, just gotta find what works for you...... Tein, Cusco, KW, AST are sponsors on here so talk them as well. 

Give Andy a Call at ACSpeedtech and he will defo be able to tell you what KW have to offer


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi blade. I was in the same boat when I had my 32.i used to just about clear( were talking by a *** paper width ) going very slowly by turning in/out on full lock . We had loads of work done and lorries delivering stuff and our drop down kerb was all broken up. So when they had finished all the work a mate and myself got some quick drying cement in the cement mixer , took all the loose broken pathing up and laid our own . Obviously you can make the curve/drop angle to what you want ( within reason ) to the road . It dried out by morning and gave me more room when going in/out .That was 8 years ago. I'm pretty sure its not legal as its a public highway, but as long as its done ok and looks good nobody is that worried . This is unless you have got some right d*ckheads as neighbours.


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

A few extra psi in the tyres may just be enough to make it sit that little bit higher?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'd just re-profile the drive, and leave a couple of brick in the gutter.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Someone I knew contacted the council and had something done a few years ago. If it was me and I had GTR money I'd excavate the drive down to ground 
.
.
Mikeyp @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]









WhatsApp us for fast response : +447979127236
.
.
TMS Motorsport ***8211; FERODO PADS ***8211; BUY ONLINE

- We ship worldwide to your door -

* - Currently Breaking for parts ***8211; Hawkeye Subaru Impreza - Honda S2000 - *


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Moff said:


> Someone I knew contacted the council and had something done a few years ago. If it was me and I had GTR money I'd excavate the drive down to ground


You don't need GTR money, it's block paved, just take up the blocks, level it off a bit an put em back.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> It's a sports car. You need to fix your drive, not the car.


Sorry couldn't resist!  Again!

Ohhh so you know better than NISSAN then do you??? 

Nissan - "This supercar is all about a constant push to improve ***8211; raising the bar on performance, control, and refinement. Welcome to the next generation of GT-R, the one and only supercar for anyone, anytime, anywhere."

source - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/432610-supercars-nissan-gtr.html heehee 

Nissan MY15 GT-R - Supercar - 4 Seater Sports Car Nissan

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Sorry couldn't resist!  Again!
> 
> Ohhh so you know better than NISSAN then do you???
> 
> ...


Just because I tell my wife I have a big dick, doesn't mean I do 

Mike


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so I have the builder coming around to take a look at the drive tomorrow. 

If that fails, it's time for new suspension...everyone heard of the Aragosta cup kits?

Aragosta Cup Kit - Front


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi mate. 
Can't believe no1 one has mentioned that the drop kerb hasn't been done properly.
Just looks like a pikey has chucked a bit of cement down lol. 
A proper council dropped kerb is required. 
The dig out the pavement and kerb stoned and lay them back down lower and properly. 
Used to cost around £400 years ago. Not sure in the cost nowadays but try ringing the council. 
Nothing wrong with the drive just the way the pavement hasn't been dropped properly to match. Down to previous cheep skate who owned your house prior.


----------

